# Boat cover for a 1988 Tournament TX 17' Bass Tracker needed



## hookedontronics (Jul 8, 2013)

1988 Tournament TX 17' Bass Tracker 

As much as I love having my boat in my garage I really miss the space and i'm ALWAYS working on cars so I need to get it outside. I've been putting it off since I was previously using a tarp and rope but now that it's nice and looks brand new I don't want to go that route, so it's been sitting in the garage. 

I'd like to get a cover I can trailer with, as well as use for winter storage outside my garage in the snow. Does anyone have this boat and have a cover recommendation for me?

Thank you in advance


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't know a specific cover for it, but Overton's has a good variety and what seems to be decent prices


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 9, 2013)

bump


----------



## chevyrulz (Jul 9, 2013)

i got mine @ wal-mart & it is very nice, about 1/3 the price of west marine too!

make something to support it in the middle or you'll get huge puddles of water & leaves. also bungee it around the bottom to keep the wind from blowing it loose


the 14-16' version fits my 15' flats boat like a glove, for $70 here's the 17'-19' version that will fit your boat:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Attwood-17-19-Universal-Fit-Boat-Cover/16480816

now that attwood cover is for a "runabout" shaped hull, so it's probably too big since it's made for a deeper Vee hull than yours



or for $40, another brand of 17'-19' (not sure if it's any good or not, probably is though...):

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Harbor-Master-150-Denier-Polyester-Boat-Cover-Silver/21171981?findingMethod=rr


for the best fitment, you'll probably want this "jon" boat cover for $70:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Harbor-Master-300-Denier-Polyester-Jon-Boat-Cover-Gray/21171975


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jul 9, 2013)

You can get a custom cover from iboats starting at $220. I got one from them this spring and the cover is an exact fit and very welll made with a 10 year warranty!
https://boatcovers.iboats.com/?brand_id=GROUP_736&model_id=36518&qs_input=Tracker+by+Tracker+Marine&ms_input=Tournament+TX+17&year_id=1988


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 9, 2013)

If you do get a cover from wal-mart or a sporting goods store consider spending a little extra for the thicker material. I've heard from more than a few people that they regret going cheap on their covers because they rip and tear so easily because of the thin material.

you can always make a cheap support structure out of pvc to keep the water from pooling as well.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jul 9, 2013)

my attwood cover is thin, but not delicate. i stretch it over electronics & the shifter & it holds up very well, even when trailering

i used paracord & stainless hooks to make the ties that hook on to keep it snug during storms or trailering, once i saw where the water was pooling, i was able to make just 2 cords hold the cover nice & tight. i'm sure the more expensive covers will be more durable, but the thin one has served me well


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got one of these. It fits over my center console 16-6x48 with a troller. The material feels like 300D, not 600D but fur $68 delivered I'm really happy with it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/390610535782?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 11, 2013)

What i'm actually looking for is someone with a similar or same boat that has a nice snug fitting custom cover. I realize this may be slim. I do not want a baggy universal cover, I need something that can hold up to the snow load in upstate ny


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 11, 2013)

$300+ if you can find one and it'll only last a couple years...

I'm building a PVC 'A' frame for mine and it's going to spend 90% of the year in doors.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 11, 2013)

Like Ranchero said it will be easily $300+ for a nice custom cover. If you have the funds they are great, otherwise you can do like most of us do and use a generic cover and build some sort of framing system with PVC.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321962#p321962 said:


> FerrisBueller » Today, 11:29[/url]"]Like Ranchero said it will be easily $300+ for a nice custom cover. If you have the funds they are great, otherwise you can do like most of us do and use a generic cover and build some sort of framing system with PVC.



I'm fine with the price, I just want to see one on someone's similar boat before I spend the cash. I just used a tamp last winter, and it worked well but I want something I can trailer with as well, my boat got soaked on a downpour last weekend when we took it out


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 11, 2013)

It's the worst having your boat soaked. If I had the money I'd definitely get myself a custom cover with some nice material. They usually have nice warranties to go along with them as well. the biggest thing for me is keeping out the rain and trailering. Come winter though I need to keep the snow off as well.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jul 11, 2013)

if money is no object, call an upholstery shop & have one custom made for YOUR boat out of sunbrella or some type of marine grade canvas. when my wal-mart cover eventually wears out, i'm going to do that for my flats boat. i too was skeptical of the wal-mart universal cover, but with a little ingenuity on my part, it is pretty much a custom cover for well under $100. & if it didn't fit, i can toss it back in the box & get my money back from walmart. i bought a roll of paracord & 2 stainless hooks, tied the paracord in a way so that only 2 hooks were needed to secure the entire cover snugly, each boat & trailer are different, so you have to be creative. it took 3 hooks to setup my jon boat snug, but only 2 to setup my flats boat.... it trailers fine @ interstate speed, & keeps leaves & water out of the boat even during severe thunderstorms

i roll up the cover stern to bow, then when i park it again, roll it on bow to stern. i then toss the 2 hooks under the trailer to be able to grab em from the other side, pull tight & hook. done. much easier than snapping the 20+ snaps on my ski boat's custom cover. i came up w/ the paracord & hook deal to combat water pooling & it has completely prevented it

looking @ your boat, i would think you can make a PVC support that clamps to the grab rails creating a hoop slightly higher than the center console. & the 17-19 universal should fit over the bow & motor. if you do the paracord & hook method you should be dry & trailerable for $50


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 11, 2013)

Actually if you want something trailerable that will last as long as the hull, call around to truck tarp makers and get them to sew you up one custom. Price was $500+ and it took up some real estate when folded but if fit perfect and was professionally built.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 15, 2013)

i'll have to call around and see who does that


----------



## hookedontronics (Aug 5, 2013)

This is the boat cover I ordered
https://www.iboats.com/Semi-Custom-Cover/dm/cart_id.111945997--session_id.833879152--view_id.26213

https://boatcovers.iboats.com/Semi-Custom/Aluminum_Jon_Boat_17'_(All_Years)_ENDURACover-77817/26213/?cart_id=111945997

I spoke with Kit at iboats who was INCREDIBLY helpful and a pleasure to deal with. She even gave me $10 off on top of their promo and free shipping. I will update again with pics when I get it in and test fit it. the boat in the picture looks identical to my boat and I have done my research so I have high hopes for a tight and snug fit.


----------



## hookedontronics (Aug 15, 2013)

got my cover yesterday, fits like a glove.


----------

